# Homemade Gun Cleaning Solutions



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I was cleaning a couple guns today and noticed the price tags on all of my gun cleaning solutions. I don't think it would be very hard to make your own, and definitely cheaper if you clean a lot of guns. One website that I found (http://www.frfrogspad.com/homemade.htm) seems to have some pretty good stuff. Does anybody have any experience with making your own cleaners?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just use windex. 


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

How do you decide which gun to try homemade cleaner on? -)O(- 
Be sure to buy the Windex with vinegar in it, it really works well on bluing, takes it right off. :twisted:


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Just use windex.


Does windex remove powder and other fouling?



Cooky said:


> How do you decide which gun to try homemade cleaner on? -)O(-


That's why I'm asking here, I was hoping somebody else tried it out on their guns first... :O•-:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Does windex remove powder and other fouling?


It's all I've used for years on my smokepoles. Its fantastic for removing powder fouling. You will need something else however to remove heavy copper fouling, typically higher concentrations of ammonia do it but becareful as ammonia does affect the barrel steel as well.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

At the range I will use Windex, at home I use hot water and Pine Sol. Nothing like having a muzzle loader smelling like a pine tree. :mrgreen:

But for the high power rifles I will stick with the factory cleaning products.


----------

